# Makeup Mags



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 26, 2007)

Mods, forgive me if this has been posted before. Couldnt find a thread devoted to this.

Now im curious, do any of you subscribe to beauty mags. I know of and/or subscribe to the following

Allure (sub)
Glamour (sub)

Zink- got it once, disliked it!
New Beauty- All ads, glad I got this for free

I know of makeup artist mag, but havent picked up a copy yet (you need to sub i think)

Is makeup artist mag any good and are there any other good ones i havent looked into?


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 26, 2007)

I love fashion magazines, I have subscriptions (which exp. now, I have to re-new) for Allure, Marie Claire, Cosmopolitan, Latina, Lucky & Glamour 

I spend too much $ on other magazines, I am going to have to subscribe to them
Bazaar, Elle, In Style, More, Vanidades, Vanity Fair, Vogue & People Style Watch


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 29, 2007)

In Style has been focusing a lot of attention lately on makeup tips and tricks, and I know they recently had a special issue on Makeovers.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 29, 2007)

Allure is the only one that I know of that really is devoted to makeup.  I also get In Style, Harpers Baazar, Elle, Vogue, etc. but they are more fashion oriented.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 30, 2007)

Nobody subscribes to makeup artist magazine?


----------



## Babycakes (Oct 30, 2007)

Ive heard of it,been wanting to get a sub.its looks awesome


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 1, 2007)

I love allure!
i dont think there are many beauty magazines around.
Im such a magazine junkie, I buy at least 6 different ones each month. And I subscribe to harpers bazaar(dont really like it though, it was a gift) and seventeen!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Nov 1, 2007)

Ditto on Allure!
That is the one I always end up buying but never get a subscription to!  I love how they talk about so many different aspects and all that jazz. ((heehee, sorry.  That was me being weird there))


----------



## adaeze (Nov 1, 2007)

Haha. Everyone in my house is always teasing me about how many mags I have. I've got Elle, Vogue(on occasion, my library sells them for 10 cents each), Seventeen, Harper's Bazaar, 2 Allure issues (I think I want to resubscribe, though), The Artists' Magazine, and a couple others. Now I will just show them this thread and they will shut up!
     I had found one those little subscription cards that are always falling out of the mags (you know the ones) that said I could get 3 years of Elle for only $16 ! I sent it in and now I'm set for 3 years. It's the only one I've ever found that cheap. Elle is prob my favortie one. If they disappoint with the fashion, pics, or cover celebrity, they make up for it with their articles (and I love it that there's always a feminist undertone and that they have a lot of emphasis on artists). 
   Is it just me or does Seventeen kind of repeat itself makeup/beauty wise? They should have more of a variety of skin tones for examples and more variety of celebrities they put on the cover. My free Marie Claire  issue should be arriving soon. I don't like Vogue or Harper's Bazaar that much. I don't know, I get a kind of snooty feel from them. Although, Harper's Bazzar probably has the prettiest/glossiest pics of all the mags I have.

 I was also wondering about that pro makeup artist mag. 

Oh, and this is my 1st post b/c I'm New!! yay


----------



## lara (Nov 1, 2007)

I did read MAM for a while, but it's a little too SFX-orientated for me.


----------



## Latexxx (Nov 5, 2007)

The Powder Group has a new make-up magazine coming out next year. It's geared towards artists, but I'm sure it will have useful information for everyone.

http://www.onmakeupmagazine.com/


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 5, 2007)

The problem with beauty magazines is that they are pushing certain lines of products and giving precious little instruction,and most of the "instruction" is directed toward seasonal trends rather than techniques.


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm a magazine junkie and used to pay the high subscription rates but I have found amazing deals on ebay. Make sure you look that they are not charging you shipping and look at their feedback. I have been buying this way for several years now. My husband hates how many I get but I love them. I pass them to my daughter-in-law when I'm done.  It takes the same amount of time to get 6-8 weeks just like if you ordered straight from the mag itself. I just got my brother 4 different Golf magazines as a birthday gift, 2 are weekly 1yr and 2 are monthly 3 yr and it was a little over $30.00 for all. A lot of mags you can get more than one year for a great price but some like People you just are never going to get cheap. I like beauty, fashion, fitness, and celebrity mags. I recently bought a 3 yr sub to Interview for $3.97. If you are buying for a teen I always got my daughter like 3 yrs of CosmoGirl, Teen Vogue and Seventeen. There are several reliable sellers on there just always look at the feedback.


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Nobody subscribes to makeup artist magazine? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  i've been subscribing for 2 years now.  i actually bought my airbrush kit and portable directors chairs through 2 of their ads.  i love it!


----------



## MsCocoa (Nov 6, 2007)

It seems I'll have to check out allure, the only reason I never buy it is because the only place I've found it is in Selfridges.


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Nov 9, 2007)

I sub to Allure because I can't find it in London even though other people swear they buy it here.

I generally buy Marie Claire, In Style, Red, Vouge, Elle, Japanese Vogue, First (a weekly here) and HB but not always every month.  I kind of pick and choose with these.

I've heard of MUA magazine but haven't bought it yet, I'm hoping to get a sub fro christmas.  I haven't been able to find one that is in the UK or dedicated to Europe instead of the US.


----------



## giggles1972 (Jan 1, 2008)

*What makeup magazines are there?*

hi girls-
what makeup magazine's do you read to get tips or ideas?

Stacey


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: What makeup magazines are there?*

well these are style mags.
but they have cool makeup tips

Glamour, Teen Vogue, Allure, InStyle
<3


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: What makeup magazines are there?*






  Allure is considered a "Beauty" magazine.  I also like Marie Claire because they do monthly beauty picks and "Splurge and Steal" where the show expensive stuff and good dupes.


----------



## giggles1972 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: What makeup magazines are there?*

thank you


----------



## giggles1972 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: What makeup magazines are there?*

I never heard of "Splurge and Steal"....i'll have to check that one out too.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: What makeup magazines are there?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giggles1972* 

 
_I never heard of "Splurge and Steal"....i'll have to check that one out too._

 
Oops, you may have misunderstood me..."Splurge and Steal" is a section within Marie Claire.


----------



## giggles1972 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: What makeup magazines are there?*

thanks


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: What makeup magazines are there?*

i wish there was a magazine that focused on MAKEUP. Not beauty but MAKEUP. That would be awesome! Most women magazines have decent stories on cosmetics.


----------



## Amymo (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: What makeup magazines are there?*

^Agreed, don't you just hate buying a magazine only for the beauty section to be all about Spa holidays and anti-ageing creams!


----------



## athena123 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: What makeup magazines are there?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i wish there was a magazine that focused on MAKEUP. Not beauty but MAKEUP. That would be awesome! Most women magazines have decent stories on cosmetics._

 
I do too; anything that places an emphasis on Makeup tends to be pricey books rather than magazines. If anyone has any suggestions please share!


----------



## Janice (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: What makeup magazines are there?*

Originally posted here: 
http://specktra.net/f285/powder-grou...agazine-85526/




Recently I stumbled on The Powder Group's newest project On Makeup Magazine. The Powder Group is a diverse firm that offers everything from P/R for makeup artists to one on one consultations with consumers. TPG works closely with high profile names in the industry to hold education based seminars and puts together 2 major makeup conferences each year in Miami and NYC.

There is a great write up on the site that I share below about their new publication. What appeals to me personally is that it's described as Pro driven, consumer friendly which sounds like exactly what the people who visit Specktra and other makeup websites are looking for. There is a real void in magazines that are product and tool specific and what a great opportunity for editorials by working and respected makeup artists that we can digest and implement into our everyday lives, or use to grow our business.

 Quote:

  On Makeup Magazine is the first-ever magazine dedicated to the craft of the professional makeup artist and based in the beauty capital of the world — New York City!

Published by makeup artist resource and event producers The Powder Group, and created by a team of industry experts led by The Powder Group Founder Michael DeVellis, this distinctive pro-driven, consumer-friendly industry publication will celebrate the art of makeup like no other has before it.

Available four times a year as Winter, Spring, Summer and Fall issues, On Makeup Magazine will focus on three things — makeup, makeup artists and makeup artistry — in all their forms.  Every makeup artist, beauty industry professional, pro-aware product line, and makeup lover alike will find something for them in this editorially unique new quarterly. Source: On Makeup Magazine 
 
The Powder Group is offering a special opportunity to receive the first issue of On Makeup Magazine for free by sending your name, mailing address, phone number and email address to the powder group.

Their subscription signup uses paypal so I went ahead and purchased a years subscription to the magazine for $18. Show your support by signing up for the free issue, or if you're already sold like I am, purchase a subscription. The first issue is expected to hit mailboxes in February '08.

If you have the opportunity, let them know Specktra sent you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_image credit: on makeup magazine
article credit: Janice @ Specktra_

The Powder Group set to launch new print publication On Makeup Magazine | Specktra Beauty News


----------



## athena123 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: What makeup magazines are there?*

ohmigod thanks for letting us know Janice I signed up for the first issue!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: What makeup magazines are there?*

There is a great magazine called "Makeup Artist" Magazine which comes out bi-monthly.  You can find it at most bookstores or you can order it online at amazon.  It is a bit pricey but full of a lot of information if you are more towards the artistry part.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: What makeup magazines are there?*

Previous thread on the topic 

http://specktra.net/f167/makeup-mags-83304/


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Jan 5, 2008)

*Makeup magazine*

What is the best Makeup magazine?


----------



## user79 (Jan 7, 2008)

I signed up for that Powder Group mag free issue....I hope they send the free issue to Switzerland!!


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: What makeup magazines are there?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_There is a great magazine called "Makeup Artist" Magazine which comes out bi-monthly.  You can find it at most bookstores or you can order it online at amazon.  It is a bit pricey but full of a lot of information if you are more towards the artistry part._

 
This is the *BEST *magazine I've ever read on makeup artistry... in fact, we don't have any other mag like this in France, and fortunately I can buy it on a professionnal makeup store in Paris where I find my mu supplies. I have to renew my subscription btw! 

Here's a link to Makeup 411, a great website where you can find out about makeup on celebrities: Makeup411
You'll get all the details by clicking on the Beauty Breakdown section. Ex: if you want to know what kind of makeup Reese Witherspoon was wearing in "Walk the Line", you can do a search by name or by production. 
This website is a Makeup Artist Magazine's annex and is a great help. You also have "New Products" and "Best of the Best" sections if you want to know which products are stapples and know about the lastest things on makeup.


----------



## flawlessbylisa (Apr 2, 2008)

i subscribe to makeup artist mag, On Makeup ( a new one from the powder group) and NOMA


----------



## mae13 (Apr 2, 2008)

How long did it take for you to receive the On Makeup mag once you sent your e-mail in for the sample issue?


----------



## L281173 (May 1, 2008)

I get lots of makeup tips from Essence, Upscale, Jewel, Cosmo, Lucky, and Heart & Soul magazines.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 

 
_How long did it take for you to receive the On Makeup mag once you sent your e-mail in for the sample issue?_

 
I signed up for it in Feb. or March and I received my free issue yesterday!

Has anyone else received theirs?


----------



## ewlialovesme (May 7, 2008)

I subscribed to Makeup Artist magazine for years. It's very heavy on SFX type makeup, but still really interesting to read. There are interviews on how people start out doing what they do, as well on tips on how to create scars, wounds etc. It's not at all useful for what I do with my own makeup in my daily life (LOL) but I do get something out of it. You get the occasional 411 stuff ie. Kate Winslet's beauty breakdown in Titanic, which is really worth it I think.


----------



## User49 (May 7, 2008)

I've been getting On Make Up Magazine and it's AwEsomE. Good stories, inspiring pictures and lots of tips/advice. You can subscribe online search in google 'the powder group'. I also buy a Make Up Artist magazine. I'm in the UK so they rarely have a copy left by the time I get to borders for it. It's imported from america. But it's not as good as the on make up magazine. It's got mostly advertisments in it and rarely any advice I can apply to my own work. It's mostly for on screen stuff (like working with wax and doing more creative face work than counter cosmetics). I've heard PoP magazine is inspiring. There really aren't enough magazines on just make up are there? I see a gap in the market. I know loads of people that would buy a purely make up inspired magazine! xx


----------



## Kuuipo (May 11, 2008)

Zink magazine. Border's, Barnes and Noble....primo photography.  Beautiful women with beautiful makeup.


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Feb 22, 2009)

My favourite magazines are:
Allure (Beauty)
Glow (Health & Beauty) 

And I recently discovered an online e-makeup magazine -- www.*emakeup*.pl/
I downloaded the free issue and it has a lot of helpful tips & techniques


----------



## HustleRose (Feb 23, 2009)

my top three are allure, glamour, and zink. i love zink, i just have a hard time finding it. usually barnes and noble only has it.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 24, 2010)

I occasionally get Cosmo, I used to but Face, but now can't find it.
As a kid I was totally into my aunt's Top Sante!


----------



## naijapretty (Apr 25, 2010)

OnMakeup Mag by the Powder Group is for makeup artists doing beauty mag, it's a quarterly mag, and very good.


----------



## GlamBrunette (Apr 25, 2010)

I love Allure for beauty and makeup tips/trends. It's been my fav mag since I was a teen.


----------

